# I've worn out my Brompton



## LOGAN 5 (9 Sep 2008)

Yet another Brompton (my third) in the LBS for major surgery.

I've had this one 14 months and do 1.5 to 2 hours commuting every weekday. I've worn out both sets of wheels which now need replacing, the hinge is broken (under warranty), the chainset, sprockets and chain need changing, I need new cables, the folding pedal starts creaking after 6 months and is virtually falling off after 10 months (I've got SPDs on mine now), the rear bung suspension thingy keeps loosening off, the rear mudflap keeps falling off (now painted the bolt on). The gears go constantly out of adjustment (I've 6 speed).

Brompton say it's just wear and tear but I've never worn out a regular sized bike with this sort of mileage before (22 miles daily). Just yesterday I was adjusting the gear cable at the lever end as it just twists and goes limp on use. Often have to adjust the allen key screw on the front brake to centre the blocks.

I can't fault the fold but they are so unreliable and I've spent a small fortune on repairs. I'm now thinking of buying a Dahon Jack or Cadenza folder in order to get a more reliable bike as well as a normal 26" size which will be able to handle London's potholes and drains better than the tiny wheeled Brompton which is very unpredictable once the road is wet. It'll be easier to repair rear p**** (can't use the "p" word) too as the Brompton rear is a complete nightmare to get on/off. I'll also be able to keep up with traffic more on a faster bike.

Anybody had any experience with the Dahons or similar Brompton repairs.


----------



## Otto (9 Sep 2008)

I have a 2006 Dahon Cadenza, Its great for my commute 12-30 miles daily depending on how lazy I feel , Obviously doesn't fold as small as a Brompton, but it does ride like a proper bike, and the newer version even looks great with a hidden hinge instead of the great lump on mine, the only problem I have had was the back wheel breaking spokes, I've had it re built and its fine now. Its miles better in terms of practicality (I have a rack and Ortliebs on mine) , and comfort than a small wheeled Jobby, I did have a Dahon Speed Pro, but couldn't get on with the ride and the tiny wheels..although the Sram dual gears are great.

The best solution though would be for the bloody train companies to let proper bikes back on !


----------



## HLaB (9 Sep 2008)

My only experience of Dahons was on tour in Ireland, somebody had one, it looked a nice fast bike. However on the 2nd day of the trip a bulge appeared in her front tyre and it exploded the next. I don't know if thats a statement of the Dahon or the Irish roads.


----------



## LOGAN 5 (9 Sep 2008)

Otto, I've heard about the problems with the spokes. A fellow commuter also told me he's had his frame crack twice (under warranty) but a bit worrying still. It cracked on the seat tube apparently. Evans Cycles also said they'd had a couple in although they were the small wheeled models. I can't imagine it can be as unreliable as a Brompton in any case.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Sep 2008)

LOGAN 5 said:


> Yet another Brompton (my third) in the LBS for major surgery.
> 
> I've had this one 14 months and do 1.5 to 2 hours commuting every weekday. I've worn out both sets of wheels which now need replacing, the hinge is broken (under warranty), the chainset, sprockets and chain need changing, I need new cables, the folding pedal starts creaking after 6 months and is virtually falling off after 10 months (I've got SPDs on mine now), the rear bung suspension thingy keeps loosening off, the rear mudflap keeps falling off (now painted the bolt on). The gears go constantly out of adjustment (I've 6 speed).
> 
> ...



NOooooooo You can't do that! I saw the Cadenza in Evans at lunchtime first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're both in the same position. Brompton is close to shagged. Need other folder for train. Cadenza looks ideal.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Sep 2008)

I tell you what; you get the Jack, I'll get the Cadenza and we can compare notes.


----------



## LOGAN 5 (9 Sep 2008)

they didn't have the Cadenza in the Evans I was in at lunchtime so I had a look over the Jack. The gearing is a little high for me as I've got some hills so will be looking to get a road test on the Cadenza in the near future.

Also won a 2 week test ride on a Mezzo so will be interesting to see the difference between it and the Brompton. Will put a post on about it.


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2008)

Tyres and rims on small wheeled bikes do degrade noticeably faster than on their larger 26" or 700c cousins. No way around this. 

Chainset wear on a Brommie should not be any different to a larger bike. Cable wear can be worse on folders due to the often convoluted cable runs and constant folding, but not much though. 

Hinge joints, pivots, suspension units etc all have the potential to abrade, weaken or fail - these extra moving parts are what makes the bike fold or more comfortable. Not much you can do here.

If you can get away with a larger folding bike, it might be worth trading in the Brompton. However, Dahons etc will have a number of the same potential probs as the Brompton, but a few plus points as well. 

FYI, I have busted three folding bike frames: a Birdy, Brompton and Trek.


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Sep 2008)

The Brompton is designed for people who need to ride a couple of miles from the station to work and similar at home, under thos conditions it would take about 4 years to get the same wear as yours has had in 14 months, also I do not know tall you are but they are suited better to lighter riders, I had a Brompton which I destroyed in a year and a half, I ran a Dahon Jack which I recently sold which was good but did not fold quite enough, I now have an M5 folding recumbent two wheeler which is somewhere in between the two of them as a folded size but rides better than both and I would not hesitate to do a 40 mile ride on it, which I would not have done on either of the other two.


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2008)

I'm 17 stone and do 10 miles a day. I had my previous Brompton for 11 years and the only problem with it was spoke breakages (sorted by a proper rebuild). During that time I got up to 20 stone. My new Brompton has never needed any attention beyond a pump and an oilcan and has been going for 8 months.


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Sep 2008)

srw said:


> I'm 17 stone and do 10 miles a day. I had my previous Brompton for 11 years and the only problem with it was spoke breakages (sorted by a proper rebuild). During that time I got up to 20 stone. My new Brompton has never needed any attention beyond a pump and an oilcan and has been going for 8 months.



I think you will find your "newer" Brompton will not last as well as your older one did, the new ones are nowhere near as well made as the early ones.


----------



## Otto (9 Sep 2008)

LOGAN 5 said:


> Otto, I've heard about the problems with the spokes. A fellow commuter also told me he's had his frame crack twice (under warranty) but a bit worrying still. It cracked on the seat tube apparently. Evans Cycles also said they'd had a couple in although they were the small wheeled models. I can't imagine it can be as unreliable as a Brompton in any case.




Yes thats the small wheels version there is too much leverage from the long seat post if you are tall, the 26inch version is fine


----------



## Otto (9 Sep 2008)

Have a look at the Matrix as well..folding MTb also the Cadenza 8 which is the Cadenza but with an internal geared 8 speed hub go to Wiggle and search Dahon


----------



## LOGAN 5 (9 Sep 2008)

I was going to look at the Matrix too and possibly road test as I fancy a bit of very easy off road. Might still consider a dedicated off road bike as well mind

Agree with other posters tht the Brompton is designed for short journeys and I've just done too many miles for it.


----------



## Otto (9 Sep 2008)

LOGAN 5 said:


> I was going to look at the Matrix too and possibly road test as I fancy a bit of very easy off road. Might still consider a dedicated off road bike as well mind



check this out for some folding off road action


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CXw_kgmBVAE


----------



## Yellow Fang (9 Sep 2008)

I agree that the rear tyre is a right pain to repair if you get a puncture, but Schwalbe Marathons are pretty well bullet-proof. Whenever I did get one, I replaced the tyre because I reckoned it was getting worn. 

I've had one re-build, which made it seem like a new bike. I do nothing like your mileage though.


----------



## Tynan (9 Sep 2008)

almost like lots and lots of engineering good designs and principles have been sacrificed to make a small and foldable bike init


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> I think you will find your "newer" Brompton will not last as well as your older one did, the new ones are nowhere near as well made as the early ones.



In what way? So far it's been much, much better. In particular the wheels are much better designed and built, the brakes are more effective and the handlebars are more solid. The only thing that's worse is the gear - but that's because it's a 3-speed not a 5-speed.


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Sep 2008)

srw said:


> In what way? So far it's been much, much better. In particular the wheels are much better designed and built, the brakes are more effective and the handlebars are more solid. The only thing that's worse is the gear - but that's because it's a 3-speed not a 5-speed.



I was talking with a friend who sells folders, we were comparing an old and new, the folding mechanism on the old one is more solid if a little more fiddly, the new components are better but that's because they are more modern, although the materials probably wear faster as there is more aluminium used.

I think any small wheeled folder with a low frame will suffer over high mileage because of the bar and seat post leverage, you cannot expect it to be the same strength as a non folding frame.


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Sep 2008)

Anyone had any experience of the Cadenza frame sizes? There is a medium and large sized frame, medium up to 6' in height and large 6' - 6' 4". I would normally opt for the large but wondered if anyone had practical experience. I don't want to get too large a frame as I've made that mistake before.

I'm on the cusp of 6' btw (so 5' 11 3/4").


----------



## rootes (10 Sep 2008)

same here.

my brompton is used everyday and hard (full speed everywhere )plus folded upto 8-10times a day - do a min of 3,000miles a year commuting plus for work purposes

i weigh about 12stone and am 6'6" so not lardy but long seat post

after 1.5 years the following has been replaced

rear spokes (for the better spec ones - ones with little logos on - free from bromptn as i was breaking the originals at 2 a month)
both rims - need doing again soon)
8 sets of brake inserts (in better cartridge type)
brake cables 3 times
rear mudgauard twice (wheel the folded bike along on that little wheel)
saddle - fizik rails bent (no i'm not a lard arse)
3 chains and 3 sets of 2 speed sprockets
2 gear cables
now on second set of spd pedals
pump - first one jumped off and got damaged
4 marathon tyres - just onto stelvio now (wow loads faster!)
bottom bracket
rear hinge pin and bushes

needs new headset (indexed) and 2 speed shifter (does not lock) as well now


still a great bike though


----------



## Otto (10 Sep 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Anyone had any experience of the Cadenza frame sizes? There is a medium and large sized frame, medium up to 6' in height and large 6' - 6' 4". I would normally opt for the large but wondered if anyone had practical experience. I don't want to get too large a frame as I've made that mistake before.
> 
> I'm on the cusp of 6' btw (so 5' 11 3/4").



I'm 6'1" and have a large


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Sep 2008)

I'm very tempted. Went back to see the one in Spitalfields Evans this lunchtime and it had gone. No more Cadenza's in Evans in the whole of London,only Brighton. Shop assistant would get it transferred but only if I paid a refundable deposit of £50. They don't want my custom then?


----------



## jethrotull (11 Sep 2008)

also posted in special interests but I'm still raging! - I have a Dahon jack and the seat-tube has cracked after less than a year's daily communting! Second time as well - previously I had a Dahon badghed as a Rabbit folder and it broke after about two years. The new Jack seemed much sturdier than the Rabbit but still died - giving up on folders now!


----------



## LOGAN 5 (11 Sep 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> I'm very tempted. Went back to see the one in Spitalfields Evans this lunchtime and it had gone. No more Cadenza's in Evans in the whole of London,only Brighton. Shop assistant would get it transferred but only if I paid a refundable deposit of £50. They don't want my custom then?



yeeeesssssss. Having a look at it in Evans Brighton Saturday. Saved me looking up where to find one and running around London!!


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Sep 2008)

Logan 5, suggest you look online. There's a site doing the Cadenza 2007 for £50 less than Evans......(guess who has already placed his order ). Same sort of price differential for the 2008 models as well. So by all means go into Brighton and test ride at the weekend but you'll get it cheaper online.


----------



## LOGAN 5 (11 Sep 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Logan 5, suggest you look online. There's a site doing the Cadenza 2007 for £50 less than Evans......(guess who has already placed his order ). Same sort of price differential for the 2008 models as well. So by all means go into Brighton and test ride at the weekend but you'll get it cheaper online.



Ok I'll have a look, cheers. I do get 10% off Evans prices though so I'd save more than £50 unless they do the same deal.

If you get one can you let us know what you think of it? I'm a bit concerned about all the reports about the Jack seat tube cracking. This is what my fellow commuter told me too (unless it's him on here) Assume the frame/material/production is similar to the Cadenza so it might get the same problems.

I'm going to have a word with Dahon regarding this problem at the bike show next month.


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Sep 2008)

Well it's on order, so I'll keep you updated and tell you what I think. I'll be interested to know what Dahon have to say.


----------

